# EV Display with Android Torque Pro support



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

We just released a version of EV Display with support for Android app Torque Pro, using Bluetooth dongle for wireless data streaming.
This thread is not an advertisement, its for answering support questions, etc.
I am attaching a picture of EV Display board with BT dongle, this is minimal configuration required for Torque Pro. You can also have LCD display and BT dongle together if that is your preference.

Click here for the PDF user guide. Its too large to attach to the post.

Link to our Web store is in my signature below.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

This is now on my wishlist to replace the emw variant.

Good price too


----------



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

The instructions refer to upgrading the EV Display (I presume via a firmware change). Is it possible to upgrade the Android Dashboard version?


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

racunniff said:


> The instructions refer to upgrading the EV Display (I presume via a firmware change). Is it possible to upgrade the Android Dashboard version?


I think its possible to port new firmware to EMW Dashboard hardware, but I don't have any of those left in stock, so someone would have to send me their own unit for a few days, so I can test it and confirm. There is no risk since I still have old EMW firmware, so I can always load it back to restore the unit's original functions. 

If this works, then I can offer firmware updates to owners of EMW Dashboard units for a modest fee and return shipping cost.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

I figured I'd post some screenshots from Torque, as an eye candy for those who don't want to go thru the PDF guide 

These are just sample screens I made very quickly. With some effort to learn Torque you can make very nice looking screens, with custom themes, etc.

Check out what people do with Torque on their forum, here is the link


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks great! Might want to generate a cvs file for the custom pids that people can just copy into torque. I can help if you give me a list of items.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

frodus said:


> Looks great! Might want to generate a cvs file for the custom pids that people can just copy into torque. I can help if you give me a list of items.


Thanks Travis, items are listed in the PDF I linked in first post. Most people will need to adjust max values and may want to name items differently, plus it can be a PITA to copy files into Android file system, while it only takes a few minutes to enter those PIDs manually, so I did not want to bother with CVS file.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

I also posted a PDF document explaining how to configure EEPROM parameters without LCD display, which is useful for those who don't want to purchase LCD display and only use Torque with BT dongle. Here is the link


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice! Glad I could help you out with the ELM327 emulation.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

frodus said:


> Nice! Glad I could help you out with the ELM327 emulation.


Somewhat off topic but I wonder what the ELM327 people think of so many people just straight up emulating their chip instead of using it.  

Back on topic, this bluetooth enabled device sounds pretty neat and it's a decent price too. I like the idea of using Torque. It is a very solid pathway to presenting information to the end user. And Torque looks very nice.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

There's not a significant number of people emulating it, is there?

Orion and Elithion still need an OBD Bluetooth adapter (elm327 inside). Aside from ourselves and a couple other indiviruals, I don't know of many. I talked to the torque developer and he gave me a list of the commands and responses, so I went from there.

email me Collin and I can try to help out.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

CKidder said:


> Somewhat off topic but I wonder what the ELM327 people think of so many people just straight up emulating their chip instead of using it.


ELM327 chip is perfect when you need a gateway between CAN and UART interfaces. But for EV Display I did not need such gateway, since I already have UART interface. The only reason I needed to emulate ELM327 is for Torque compatibility, so Torque thinks its talking to OBDII device.

ELM327 protocol is publicly available on ELM's Web site, so why would they care if I emulated a few commands?


----------



## Markijohn (Feb 7, 2014)

The specs say it works up to 350V. I will be using a Chevy Volt battery pack for my vehicle, the max voltage is a little over 400V and is nominal around 380V. What is the limitation on the display that specs it out at 350? Is it possible to use this for my pack? Is there some way we could modify it if not?

Thanks!


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Markijohn said:


> The specs say it works up to 350V. I will be using a Chevy Volt battery pack for my vehicle, the max voltage is a little over 400V and is nominal around 380V. What is the limitation on the display that specs it out at 350? Is it possible to use this for my pack? Is there some way we could modify it if not?
> 
> Thanks!


Please contact me at Email listed at our Web site, we can work out how to get you a unit with higher voltage limit.


----------



## Markijohn (Feb 7, 2014)

dimitri said:


> Please contact me at Email listed at our Web site, we can work out how to get you a unit with higher voltage limit.


Emailed. I thought this info would be useful to others using the Volt pack (or higher voltages in general), so I figured a discussion in the forum would be beneficial.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Markijohn said:


> Emailed. I thought this info would be useful to others using the Volt pack (or higher voltages in general), so I figured a discussion in the forum would be beneficial.


Agreed. I dismissed this because I'm also going to use a Volt pack. Even if it's a special order, having some info about the possibility of a ~400v version keeps the EV Display in the running.


----------



## Markijohn (Feb 7, 2014)

rwaudio said:


> Agreed. I dismissed this because I'm also going to use a Volt pack. Even if it's a special order, having some info about the possibility of a ~400v version keeps the EV Display in the running.


He confirmed this can be used for a higher voltage with just some slight modifications in firmware/hardware. He told me I could order one and he would set it all up for my configuration. Just shoot him an email and he'll get back to you right away.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

dimitri said:


> ... so why would they care if I emulated a few commands?


I think it is a really pragmatic approach, was impressed by your resourcefulness. I have torque pro but am not %100 familiar with all its capabilities as of yet (there are many), but I do want to investigate this approach for a number of system variables and controls and reporting.

I just wanted to point out that there is a way to import custom PIDS without the manual setup, by creating a CSV file and importing it, here is an example I've used: http://priuschat.com/threads/gen2-p...ndroid-app-with-formulas.95370/#axzz3G8U1LAlk , but you don't have so many pids that it would be a big time saver for users (prius does  )

Also FYI, I can appreciate wanting to run far away from usb on android, but the OTG cable -> ftdi cable/adapter approach seems fairly solid if someone wants to repurpose an android as an ev display in a more permanent/secure manner, pretty sure that is a plug-in replacement thing for the hc05 as far as Torque and your microcontroller are concerned, not %100 sure though.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> Agreed. I dismissed this because I'm also going to use a Volt pack. Even if it's a special order, having some info about the possibility of a ~400v version keeps the EV Display in the running.


We used to offer up to 512V range, but there was no demand for it, so it was reduced to simplify jumper selections and improve sensing resolution.

I suppose this needs to be revisited since aftermarket Volt and Leaf packs are becoming available and high voltage AC drive-trains as well.

For now, anyone who needs higher voltage range, please Email our support address and we can customize your unit. If demand is high enough, we'll update the standard range offering.


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

dcb said:


> Also FYI, I can appreciate wanting to run far away from usb on android, but the OTG cable -> ftdi cable/adapter approach seems fairly solid if someone wants to repurpose an android as an ev display in a more permanent/secure manner, pretty sure that is a plug-in replacement thing for the hc05 as far as Torque and your microcontroller are concerned, not %100 sure though.


Yes it is, our board has 4 pin serial TTL port, which connects to HC-06 module, so customer can connect it to FTDI USB adapter just as well. I never tested it with Torque, but it should work since there is USB selection in Adapter type menu.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Torque only works with a couple USB chips specifically, mainly Prolific and FTDI. You should be OK, but be weary if you switch USB/Serial chips.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

Makes you wonder about running a ftdi emulator on your elm emulator


----------



## Mo_Bandy (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Just wanted to post to mention i purchased one of these devices. It works wonderful!

I purchased the meter with the BT device and I am using Torque as well on my Samsung tablet. 

MO


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

Mo_Bandy said:


> Hi Just wanted to post to mention i purchased one of these devices. It works wonderful!
> 
> I purchased the meter with the BT device and I am using Torque as well on my Samsung tablet.
> 
> MO


Thank you for your kind words! I'm glad you like it


----------



## Yukon_Shane (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi folks,

I just wanted to write a quick post to say that I also purchased one of these devises and it works really well. 

I had a bit of trouble with my original set-up (I made a mistake in my installation) and got excellent technical support from Dimtri.

Thanks Dimtri


----------

